
6-figure fine means it’s a new day for taggers in S.F - randycupertino
http://www.sfchronicle.com/bayarea/nevius/article/6-figure-fine-means-it-s-a-new-day-for-taggers-6778238.php
======
randycupertino
One little known fact- the city will reimburse you for paint and labor up to
$200 if your building gets tagged. The $200 barely covers your paint costs if
it's a large tag, but it's better than nothing.

I tried commissioning an artist to paint a mural on our large retaining wall
in the hopes taggers would "respect the art" and not tag over it, but it got
repeatedly hit again and again even over the artwork.

------
hackuser
Subscription required to read.

~~~
randycupertino
Really? That's weird, it comes through for me and I don't think I have a
subcription. Did you know you can google the title and if you click the top
link it works (for all paywall sites). It's some agreement they have with
google in order to for google to archive people have to get 3 clicks per day,
fyi.

~~~
DrScump
Clicking on the "web" link for a given post does exactly this. In 20+ attempts
(including this article), it has always worked for me.

Even though I have a subscription to sfchronicle.com, this way is generally
easier than logging in.

